# ninepack qualifies for brits



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

paul finished 3rd in a good qulaity class darren nicollhurst won the class.

haroldas dambrauskas won the heavys


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well done Paul!


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations Paul well done mate :thumb: :bounce: :clap: :beer:


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Well done mate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done paul any one know if Lockstock qualified?

is haroldas dambrauskas the eastern european guy now living in the UK?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

yes sponsored by all star nutrition has alot of mass for a short guy compared to dave t and pat w.may do some damage at the brits could be a shock contender


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

:thumb: :bounce: :beer:

Yay well done!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i think the shock will come from him not being british  his size is very good was he in condition?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

ye looked better at the evening show seemed to dry out alot.id say he was in good condition


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats paul


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

personally i would have given it to dave t, paul was very good it was a hard class.

was a few decisions i didnt agree with but thats my personal opinion so no point writing them down.

lockstock did qualify he looked amazing think he got 2nd


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i think the shock will come from him not being british  his size is very good was he in condition?


A lot were shocked Dave didn't take 1st place, and it was fun watching the banter between the 2 in the pose down :thumb:

Congrats to Paul :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Actually lost my voice through screamin n whistlin for him, can't wait for the Britain, well deserved place in the finals for a top bloke :beer:

Linda x


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Congrats fellas


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

not suprised lin u wa sat behind me and u was quite loud!!!ha,

i thought dave would win from pre judging but haroldas looked better in the evening


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Any pics?


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

oaklad said:


> not suprised lin u wa sat behind me and u was quite loud!!!ha,
> 
> i thought dave would win from pre judging but haroldas looked better in the evening


I missed meetin you again :laugh: you should'v said hi lol, hope I didn't deafen you :whistling:

Linda x


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well done Fatty x


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Pscarb said:


> i think the shock will come from him not being british  his size is very good was he in condition?


Yeh i here what your saying there Paul, but mind you he was in good condition, very thickly muscled and it would be difficult to pick out a weekness.... perhaps his colouring as it was that bronze effect. Dave looked tremendous too, lovely shape and aesthetics to go with his size. The result may be turned around at the finals though eh.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

My friends dad did this qualifier and placed 4th in heavys. He said dave t looked big but needed to shift a good 10lb or so by the British to be in contention. Apparently he said Pat Warner wasnt at all conditioned like he should be. Shocks me why a lot of these heavys cant get into condition like the light heavys and middles, are they obsessed with the scales?

I`m sure the guy who won the heavys was in flex a month or so back? If it was him, he is about 235 at 5`8 so must be a big old boy!


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

yes lockstock took second.. but should really have been first. nicholhurst wasnt in condition and you couldnt really see how he beat him.

i think a lot of its to do with favouritism and him being well-known, pat warner also qualified for the british but he was miles off and its hard to understand how because he didnt deserve to on todays show


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Congratulations Paul, really really pleased for you.  Well done


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

yes funny how they only put one through at the birmingham the week before when i go a second place in u90kg class, judges have some funny rules dont they,anyway well done guys and best of luck at briish


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

oaklad said:


> not suprised lin u wa sat behind me and u was quite loud!!!ha,


Were you the guy with the white t-shirt on sat in front of me to my right  lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well done Paul.

Dieting and starting a new business, not best bedfellows:thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

good work old chap


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

Looking massive and ripped there Paul, definitely seeing a mass improvement from the picture Keith show me when you were completing at 2006 you got 3rd??????? :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BRABUS said:


> Yeh i here what your saying there Paul, but mind you he was in good condition, very thickly muscled and it would be difficult to pick out a weekness.... perhaps his colouring as it was that bronze effect. Dave looked tremendous too, lovely shape and aesthetics to go with his size. The result may be turned around at the finals though eh.


i have no doubt he looked good he has an awesome physique but from what i have heard he is not british so how can he compete in the British finals??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Well done Paul..

congrats mate cya in under 2 weeks


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

aiiii... well done Paul, really proud of you mate...you looked pleased when you got the invite :laugh: ..its was a great show

oh... lockstock looked massive too :thumbup1:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Yeah if he isnt British how can he compete?

Didnt get this either?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

well done mate :-}


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> Yeah if he isnt British how can he compete?
> 
> Didnt get this either?


Because he is resident in Britain, maybe, with the right to reside here.

Here are the UKBFF rules. They don't exclude him and anything not specifically excluded can be deemed to be specifically included.

He's hardly the first non-UK born person to compete in the UKBFF, now, is he?



*FEDERATION RULES*
​
*
* 

*
*

*
*

*
MEMBERSHIP RULES*

- All competitors must be current UKBFF members and must bring their membership card to the contest they wish to enter.

- Those who are not already members will be able to join on the day. Any competitor without proof of membership will be required to rejoin on the day. No refund will be given for any subscription paid under these circumstances.

- Membership is £15 per year and runs from 1st January till 31st December, regardless what date a competitor applied for membership (i.e. If a competitor pays for a membership at a contest in September, the membership will still run out on December 31st.)

- No joining fee will be accepted on the day of the UK Championships. All competitors should have joined before the day of the Finals.

- Membership application forms can be obtained from: U.K.B.F.F., 50 ST. JOHNS ROAD, WATERLOO, LIVERPOOL, L22 9QG. Or get an application online at www.ukbff.co.uk

*ENTRY RULES*

- Unless the promoter has arranged otherwise, all entries must be submitted in advance. Entering on the day will only be allowed with the permission of the promoter.

- At any show where the winners will qualify for the UK Championships all Junior and Senior competitors will be required to produce evidence of age. Such evidence can be a birth certificate, passport or driving licence if it clearly shows your date of birth.

- JUNIORS must be under 21 years old on the day of the contest. Any junior competitor, who has qualified for the UK Championships, but will be over the age limit on the day of the finals, will be permitted to take part in the UK Championships and will receive an invitation.

- SENIORS must be 40 years or older or 50 years old and over on the day of the contest.

- INTERMEDIATES class is restricted to those competitors who never qualified for the UK Championships before, whether or not they accepted their invitation. This rule is not applicable to Junior competitors or First time competitors.

- FIRST TIMERS class is restricted to those competitors who have never been on stage before at any show.

- Once a competitor has qualified for the UK Championships in any particular class, he/she may not enter that class in any further qualifying contest during the same season. A competitor may not enter more than one class at a qualifying show.

- Former UKBFF UK Champions do not have to qualify for any British Championships, but have to inform the UKBFF office of their intention to enter.

*PARTICIPATING IN NON-UKBFF EVENTS*

-A competitor who holds a current National UKBFF title (i.e. Class Champion or Overall Champion) or an International title, ranking or selection invitation or has an invitation for the UK Championships, is expected to support the UKBFF exclusively and may not participate in either 'Open' or other Federations Bodybuilding or Fitness events. A competitor or UKBFF official who participates or officiates at an event, which has not been sanctioned by the UKBFF or IFBB will have his/her invitation, title or official standing withdrawn. For official IFBB ruling on this, please check the IFBB website at www.ifbb.com.

-Any competitor who holds a UKBFF/IFBB title and is asked to Guest Pose/Judge or do any official job at any non-UKBFF/IFBB event must seek clearance from the UKBFF Executive committee before accepting.

*COSTUME RULES*

- Posing costumes must be of plain opaque material, with no patterns, sequins or metallic lame fabrics for all Men and Women classes except the Fitness and Body-Fitness classes.

- Women's costumes are to be of conventional bikini style, must cover the breasts and bikini bottoms must cover at least ¾ of the buttocks and may not be of extremely high cut style in the front. G-strings are not permitted. This applies to ALL women's classes.

- Men's costumes must cover at least ¾ of the buttocks. G-string or 'posing pouch' are not permitted.

- All competitors must ensure that their costumes are of a proper fit and do not ride up or slip whilst posing.

- No jewellery, accessories or body make-up may be worn on stage at either pre-judging or the evening show. Hats, gloves, shoes, sunglasses and other such 'props' are not permitted with the exception of the Fitness class.

- Artificial tan must be applied BEFORE arrival at the contest. Failure to do so might lead to disqualification.

*CONTEST PROCEDURE*

- Posing music must be on a reasonable quality standard type CD or tape cassette, recorded at the start of the tape. CD's will be accepted. Bad language or swearing in lyrics is strictly prohibited.

- A competitor does not need to buy a ticket for the contest in which he/she is competing and will generally be given a pass when they check-in. Where passes are provided competitors must wear or carry these at all times and show on request. Any competitor who is found to have given his/her pass to another person risks disqualification.

- Unless otherwise agreed by the promoter, no one will be allowed to accompany the competitor backstage - this includes friends, training partners, relatives, etc.

- Competitors who arrive late for the weigh-in/registration are warned that they may not be allowed to enter the contest. Please ensure you arrive in good time for the weigh-in.

- A competitor is allowed a maximum of thirty minutes to make the weight, provided that any attempts are made before the weigh in closes.

*MEN'S CLASSES*

*WOMEN'S CLASSES*

- Up to and including 70kg, 80kg and 90kg

- Up to and including 57kg

- Over 90kg

- Over 57kg

- Classic Bodybuilding

- Fitness Class

· Up to 170 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 2 kg

· Up to 178 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 4 kg

· Over 178 cm : Maximum weight = Height (cm) minus 100 + 6 kg

- Bodyfitness Class

- Intermediate Up to 80kg and Over 80kg*

- Juniors Under 21 years*

- Seniors Over 40 years*

- First timers

* NOTE: At most qualifying shows there will be ONE Intermediate class and ONE Senior class only, although competitors from BOTH weight class and age classes will be invited.

For Body-Fitness, Fitness and Classic Bodybuilder ask for rule sheet on these classes.

*COMPULSARY POSES*

1. Front Double Biceps

2. Front Lat Spread*

3. Side Chest

4. Back Double Biceps

5. Back Lat Spread*

6. Side Triceps

7. Abdominals and Thighs

* NOTE: Fitness Class has no Lat Spread poses and the compulsory poses differ slightly from physique classes. Bodyfitness class has NO compulsory poses round).

*FREE POSING ROUTINE*

- The individual or Free Posing routine can be up to sixty seconds for the pre-judging round and up to ninety seconds (if time permits) for the evening show.

- The Fitness routine can be up to two minutes and will be performed in the evening show only.

- If a competition is a 'run-through' show, the Head Judge will determine the time limit for the routines.

*RESTRICTIONS*

- The 'MOON' pose is forbidden.

- The pulling up of the posing trunks at the side during a Lat Spread is forbidden.

*JUDGING*

- Each competitor is allowed (and encouraged) to look at the judges' score sheets after judging has been completed. If you wish to have a copy of the sheets for your own reference and records, leave a stamped self-addressed envelope with the statistician or send to UKBFF office.

*QUERIES*

If in any doubt, contact the UKBFF office:

50 ST. JOHN'S ROAD, WATERLOO, LIVERPOOL, L22 9QG.

Telephone: 0151-931-4090

Website: www.ukbff.co.uk E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

isnt harold marillier south african . he won mr britain and mr england, so whats the difference between him and haroldas dambruskas??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so anyone from any where can come along and compete?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

I guess he must have rights to reside here or have some form of UK citizenship?

Otherwise anyone could just jump on stage and compete.


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

i dont know that, you will know more than me but i think you only have to live here for so many years to compete, i think it mentions something about it in the article about him in flex, he looked a diffrent class yesterday especially in the evening show, did he take the overall cos id left before that?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

samsham1 said:


> isnt harold marillier south african . he won mr britain and mr england, so whats the difference between him and haroldas dambruskas??


Harold is a British citizen with a full British passport.

He was born in SA but his mum is English and he is married to an English Woman.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Well done to both Paul Booth and Paul Lock, you both have done fantastically well and from what I heard Paul Lock should have taken the class.

On the other issue, you have had to reside in the UK for 6 or more months to be able to enter a British Qualifier and therefore be accepted as a contender at the finals should you qualify.

Horaldas has resided here for that time and I think is now a British Citizen. In my opinion this is the guy to watch for the Heavies and the overall, these Eastern European guys know how to nail their conditioning which is something (bar a couple in recent years) that the heavies seem to overlook year in year out.

Should cause something of a stir me thinks!

J


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

supercell said:


> Well done to both Paul Booth and Paul Lock, you both have done fantastically well and from what I heard Paul Lock should have taken the class.
> 
> On the other issue, you have had to reside in the UK for 6 or more months to be able to enter a British Qualifier and therefore be accepted as a contender at the finals should you qualify.
> 
> ...


Yep I reckon from the photos I saw in Flex mag that in that condition he would definately be in the running at the finals.

Like you mentioned mate, so many of the heavys dont seem to have no where near the condition and sharpness of the middles and light heavys. Why is this? Are they chasing the scales or cant they are ****d to diet to the condition thats needed?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah you're right James i have seen this guy at some recent shows and he certainly packs some size on his frame! be interesting to see some pics of him on stage?


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Well done, Paul.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

harold marillier has a very established gym business here forest gym and like tom says hes married to an english women,works with cnp and has been here for many yrs,i think what paul is trying to say and rightly so is that it seems that any eastern european athletes can come over and compete in the british finals i dont know there rules but would be welcome to do so in lithuania or similar,to represent Britain i think there should be some tighter rules!call me outspoken and yes i am but i think the country has given to much of its british! status up to quickly .


----------



## samsham1 (Aug 19, 2007)

i agree with you martzee, but like james said hes eligible and is a british citizen and therefore is the same as any other non british bodybuilder to have won a british qualifier or championship, its not like he just flew over for the weekend to the show.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

everyone in europe has a right to residency in the uk....

anyway, congrats to all and hope it all goes well at the brits.


----------



## [email protected]@-ter (Sep 5, 2008)

Anyone managed to get any decent pics?

Would love to see them.


----------



## martzee (Sep 11, 2007)

lol give me a wooden spoon and stir it up! congrats to all the winners at the leeds:beer:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

there was one bloke there who won his class who couldnt speak english one of the judges was giving him instructions in spanish.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Yes that would be Julio Juan Spaniardo whose mother's, father's brother in law once removed, once came here for a long weekend in London and thus qualifying Julio to compete in the Leeds qualifier.

Must admit this is all bordering very much on the racist side of things for my liking.

J


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Well done 

Bump for pics!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Congratulations Paul!! im interested to see who wins the british now, should be cool


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well whoever the spanish guy was he looked amazing, but for some reason didnt stick around for the overall


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i know most people prefer the big guys but for me the best person of the day was Kit Saeyong he was in the up to 70kg class but got second??????????? for me he had the most impressive physique, he had alot of bulk for his height and had massive legs.


----------



## veritas (May 2, 2008)

Marius Dohne is southafrican and I think he did the British


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2008)

adamdutton said:


> i know most people prefer the big guys but for me the best person of the day was Kit Saeyong he was in the up to 70kg class but got second??????????? for me he had the most impressive physique, he had alot of bulk for his height and had massive legs.


I thought his physique was better too


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

adamdutton said:


> well whoever the spanish guy was he looked amazing, but for some reason didnt stick around for the overall


I believe it was the guy in my class, the Intermediate O80kg, so as such don't participate in the over all posedown. Thought he looked tremendous too, and he was implying he needed more muscle. Crikey, what must i need then, lol.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for your comments. As far as foreign guys competing... Who gives a ****, cos i dont. Its a BODYbuilding contest!!! If the foreign guys wasnt a threat then they would be no debate.

Any one with me on that one?


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

lockstock said:


> Thanks guys for your comments. As far as foreign guys competing... Who gives a ****, cos i dont. Its a BODYbuilding contest!!! If the foreign guys wasnt a threat then they would be no debate.
> 
> Any one with me on that one?


preach brother!!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

ah24 said:


> Any pics?


^^^^^^


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Well done mate, good luck for the finals


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys. Paul Lock looked awesome & it could easily have gone the other way for the top 2 places. I had a terrible day on the saturday (last day of carb up) & could hardly eat a thing & spent the entire day in the bathroom. As a consequence I weighed in very light & flat but managed to drag it back a bit with a well timed nandos (inc chips & the obligatory cheesecake ).

I am happy with the condition I had considering I had only dieted for 7 weeks from being fairly fat. Another 2 weeks of hard slog now & I will be absolutely sliced & diced for the finals.

I hope Paul L decides to do the finals. IMO he is definetely in the mix on that one. C'mon Locky, go for it!! :cool2: You looked awesome.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

supercell said:


> Yes that would be Julio Juan Spaniardo whose mother's, father's brother in law once removed, once came here for a long weekend in London and thus qualifying Julio to compete in the Leeds qualifier.
> 
> Must admit this is all bordering very much on the racist side of things for my liking.
> 
> J


 I thought this was the guy in my class as he was Spanish i believe and couldnt really spea much English. But according to the results list its a lad called Charlie Mardon. Still.......he looked tremendous, and was friendly enough backstage. :thumbup1:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

lockstock said:


> Thanks guys for your comments. As far as foreign guys competing... Who gives a ****, cos i dont. Its a BODYbuilding contest!!! If the foreign guys wasnt a threat then they would be no debate.
> 
> Any one with me on that one?


I'm with you bro:thumb:

J


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lockstock* 

Thanks guys for your comments. As far as foreign guys competing... Who gives a ****, cos i dont. Its a BODYbuilding contest!!! If the foreign guys wasnt a threat then they would be no debate.

Any one with me on that one?

totally agree with you :thumb: looked fantastic and no matter where he is from you cannot fault the guy for the hard work and dedication that he has achieved to produce such quality :rockon:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Nine Pack said:


> Thanks for the comments guys. Paul Lock looked awesome & it could easily have gone the other way for the top 2 places. I had a terrible day on the saturday (last day of carb up) & could hardly eat a thing & spent the entire day in the bathroom. As a consequence I weighed in very light & flat but managed to drag it back a bit with a well timed nandos (inc chips & the obligatory cheesecake ).
> 
> I am happy with the condition I had considering I had only dieted for 7 weeks from being fairly fat. Another 2 weeks of hard slog now & I will be absolutely sliced & diced for the finals.
> 
> I hope Paul L decides to do the finals. IMO he is definetely in the mix on that one. C'mon Locky, go for it!! :cool2: You looked awesome.


Thanks Paul, J and everyone else,

I have no idea what I look like until I see the photo's. When I do I can pick myself to pieces to improve and add more mass for next year... I'm doing the Leeds again all right... Fvckin right I am as the venue is proper posh man and its an hour from my house :thumbup1:

Last year I came 3rd as a middleweight at Warrington, this time as most now know, 2nd place at Leeds and Ive moved up a class and was 6kg heavier then my previous effort with improved conditioning. Not bad for a dwarf.

A qualifier does not dictate placings for the final... Thats all i will say.

I will add info on my site today if i can. Im just a busy lad workin in my shop at the moment. Also figuring out how I can build a chest and back in 2 weeks, ha!

Thanks for my friends etc that came along, I was BUZZIN baby! :thumb:


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Vince said:


> From the pics i've seen you should have won


Ahh well... **** happens mate, im not one to complain.

Im still very happy, i aint no judge so what do i know, ha! :thumbup1:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Congrats to both Paul's here, very proud of you guys.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

supercell said:


> On the other issue, you have had to reside in the UK for 6 or more months to be able to enter a British Qualifier and therefore be accepted as a contender at the finals should you qualify.


if this is the case then fair enough nothing against the guy just asking a question....



supercell said:


> Must admit this is all bordering very much on the racist side of things for my liking.
> 
> J


Why do you say that james how is it bordering on racism? asking a question about someones eligibility is just that a question it is not an insult to their heritage

if their is no written down rules and they can reside for 6months then compete and if good enough win a Pro card than fair play to them although i wonder how many would be as ok with it if then the person in question went on to compete in the Pros's stating his nationality is not British??


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Any pics up yet?

Paul, you looked bang on in the gym to me mate and that was with time to spare, I'm sure you will nail it next time.

PS...

join your gyms facebook group!!!

I'll continue popping in every now and agin when my training partner goes AWOL, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

> Why do you say that james how is it bordering on racism? asking a question about someones eligibility is just that a question it is not an insult to their heritage
> 
> if their is no written down rules and they can reside for 6months then compete and if good enough win a Pro card than fair play to them although i wonder how many would be as ok with it if then the person in question went on to compete in the Pros's stating his nationality is not British??


Fully agree with you there paul parameters have to be set and adhered to have some form of control its a british championship not a british open. Its fair for all that way otherwise guys from around the world can compete and take home the british championship ???? does not make sence dose it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Ps

Well done ninepack and big keiko ;o)


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

JohnOvManc said:


> Any pics up yet?
> 
> Paul, you looked bang on in the gym to me mate and that was with time to spare, I'm sure you will nail it next time.
> 
> ...


If you think I'm going on facebook, think again! I've seen more aggro caused by that site than anything ever. I'll stay the hell away from it if that's ok. :whistling:

As for the britain, I have my plans set out & will be stupid ripped by then. Still some to come off the glutes & hams so I'm pounding the cardio & the diet has changed up a gear too.


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Congrats to both Paul's here, very proud of you guys.


Thanks Nytol :thumbup1:


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

JohnOvManc said:


> Any pics up yet?


www.herculespower.co.uk.

there's loads on here...


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Pscarb said:


> if this is the case then fair enough nothing against the guy just asking a question....
> 
> Why do you say that james how is it bordering on racism? asking a question about someones eligibility is just that a question it is not an insult to their heritage
> 
> if their is no written down rules and they can reside for 6months then compete and if good enough win a Pro card than fair play to them although i wonder how many would be as ok with it if then the person in question went on to compete in the Pros's stating his nationality is not British??


As indeed Troy Brown has done and he's a true Londoner:thumb:

It was just an 'off the cuff' comment mate, nothing more.

I do agree with you though, its not stated in the rules and should be.

First they invade Asda's car park and then our stages, it must stop!!! 

J


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

Nine Pack said:


> If you think I'm going on facebook, think again! I've seen more aggro caused by that site than anything ever. I'll stay the hell away from it if that's ok. :whistling:
> 
> As for the britain, I have my plans set out & will be stupid ripped by then. Still some to come off the glutes & hams so I'm pounding the cardio & the diet has changed up a gear too.


LOL... I won't ask about facebook then

Best of luck for the britain if I don't see you before.


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

shorty said:


> www.herculespower.co.uk.
> 
> there's loads on here...


thx mate (which link is it on that page?)


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

JohnOvManc said:


> thx mate (which link is it on that page?)


This one mate http://www.herculespower.co.uk/www.herculespower.co.uk/info.php?p=3

Lin


----------



## JohnOvManc (Oct 25, 2003)

cheers Lin


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lin said:


> This one mate http://www.herculespower.co.uk/www.herculespower.co.uk/info.php?p=3
> 
> Lin


What number is he?


----------



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

hackskii said:


> What number is he?


61


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2008)

> The way i see it it's British Championship as in the best competitors IN the country not from it


So that would be called the british open


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

^^What Vince said, really.

If they work here and, perhaps more crucially *live* here, I don't see a problem with that at all as it's a lot different to someone hopping on a plane *just* for a show before going back home again.

The fact is, though, there's no ruling currently on the UKBFF website about eligibility to compete if not British.

Perhaps any UKBFF bods reading this thread could seek clarification or vote on a ruling at the next AGM or Extraordinary Meeting (if they're held).


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

Fvck me are people still ranting on about this!!! Yes it is a forum but come on guys... give it a break!

Do you think men and women complain in the pro ranks because of where they come from, hell no. Although i would draw the line at freaks from outer space :laugh:

If you aint good enough to compete against the BEST OF THE BEST.... Then dont bother turning up and STOP crying about it.

NUFF SAID :gun_bandana:


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

^^^^^Love it


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Any good photos yet then?


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Gumball said:


> Any good photos yet then?


top of page 9 dude, click the link


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Please correct me if im wrong but would i be right in saying that in the female classes now you have to compete abroad to gain a pro card, so how is that right, im not 100% sure on this, its just what a female competitor has informed me of before. I agree its shouldnt matter where you come from, if having some foreigners over competing and its raises the comp level then great, nobody wants to win by default do they. I competed a couple of years ago in italy and Haroldas was in the U95kg class think he came 2nd but looked awesome nothing lagging, anyhow if he can nail his condition on the day he will be a BIG threat.


----------



## sceptic13 (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes Rich. Physique girls now have to place top 3 in the Europeans or top 5 in the Worlds to gain their pro card. Is this discrimination? Yes, of course.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vince why is it fair??

it is fair that the overall men's champ gets a pro card but not the overall women's champ?? why is that


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vince, I like your back in your avatar.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Vince a fair point mate and i agree if they are giving a Pro card to the men they should give one to the women or give nothing to either and both have to go to the worlds....

although i don't understand why the Worlds for men and women is drug tested? yet the senoir and junoir classes are not plus the fact you can use drugs to get to the Worlds and you can use them after but not at the worlds??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

to be honest no i don't i really do think that both men and women deserve and have earned the right by being champion of their country to get a Pro card.

i keep hearing guys say that our guys and girls cannot hang with the current Pro's yet i am sure a Pro like Eddie Abbew who has been a Pro for a very long time before he started being succesful would of objected to not being given his Pro card.....

if they win you have to give them the chance to improve and give the Pro ranks a crack if i remember a certain Ronnie coleman did not come out the blocks winning...


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

Vince the show i did when harlodas was competeing was and EPF European Champs in 2006, I think that both the male and female overall winners should both gain a pro card, lets remember just because you have a pro card and you can call yourself a Professional its not a ticket to a six figure income etc, you then have to compete at a higher standard and as we know few actually go on to win these shows, but never the less its a titanic acheivement for anyone to gain a pro card and i believe both men and women should be rewarded with one as whether or not you use it or win any pro shows its a BIG achievement that many (including myself) can only dream of getting, and only the VERY elite do.


----------



## rich81 (May 11, 2005)

It isnt the most competitive federation this side of the channel put it that way. Sorry no disrespect, ive competed in it a couple of times before and the standard wasnt as high as other federations.


----------

